# Just bought MK1 No Dash lights !HELP!



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

i just picked up an 81 rabbit convertible couldnt pass it up and the dash lights dont work the light on the clock comes on the guage cluster in the center console comes on but no instrument cluster lights. so basically i am trying to find out if there is just one bulb, and its possbly out. or there is a power or ground issue just wondering if anyone had any pointers of what to look at first before i rip the dash apart


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Replace the cluster bulbs.  

That the lights on the console gauges work, says that the headlight switch is OK, and (most likely) the wiring is also OK. ("most likely", because there are quite a fewe branches in the dash illumination circuit. But, dead bulbs are more likely than wiring here.)


----------



## reckless_12v (Nov 2, 2009)

thanks ill look into it a little more i didnt think it was a wiring or switch someone told me it didnt come with dash lights but that didnt make sense cuz of the light behind the clock


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I'll guess that the "someone" may have been the person who sold you the car, possibly?  
("It's not broken - that's how it's supposed to be! Really!")

Dash lights have been a requirement for a long, _long_ time. Because, well, ya gotta be able to see the gauges at night.  

I wouldn't even "look into it" - I'd just get new bulbs. _Then_ pull the cluster.  
FWIW, I have yet to buy an "older" VW that had fully-functioning cluster lights - always at least one bulb dead.
Every time for me, the cluster comes out, and all of its backlight bulbs (for my "later" A1s, A2s, and now my B2 as well, 3 bulbs) replaced. Even the working ones (they tend to die from the jostling - so, they get changed, too. And, I really hate doing a job twice.)


----------

